# Zone File Import - Zone taucht nicht auf



## gOOvER (27. Nov. 2017)

Ich hatte meine DNS bisher über Cloundflare gehostet. Jetzt habe ich alles auf ispconfig3 umgestellt mit 2 Nameservern.

Nur, wenn ich jetzt ein exportiertes Zonefile von Cloudflare importieren will, bekomme ich die Meldung:


```
Die Zone Datei wurde erfolgreich importiert!
```
Allerdings wird nichts importiert. :/

Die exportierten Zonefiles von Cloudflare haben folgendes Format: (IP's und Domains ge'X't  )


```
;;
;; Domain:     wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de
;; Exported:   2017-11-27 16:48:41
;;
;; This file is intended for use for informational and archival
;; purposes ONLY and MUST be edited before use on a production
;; DNS server.  In particular, you must:
;;   -- update the SOA record with the correct authoritative name server
;;   -- update the SOA record with the contact e-mail address information
;;   -- update the NS record(s) with the authoritative name servers for this domain.
;;
;; For further information, please consult the BIND documentation
;; located on the following website:
;;
;; http://www.isc.org/
;;
;; And RFC 1035:
;;
;; http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1035.txt
;;
;; Please note that we do NOT offer technical support for any use
;; of this zone data, the BIND name server, or any other third-party
;; DNS software.
;;
;; Use at your own risk.
$ORIGIN .
@    3600    IN    SOA    wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    root.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    (
        2026346792    ; serial
        7200        ; refresh
        3600        ; retry
        86400        ; expire
        3600)        ; minimum



;; NS Records (YOU MUST CHANGE THIS)
wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    NS    ns1.gxxxxr.de.

;; MX Records
wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    MX    1    mail.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.

;; TXT Records
default._domainkey.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    TXT    "v=DKIM1\; t=s\; p=<gelöscht>
;; A Records (IPv4 addresses)
mail.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    A    1xx.xx.xx.1xx
*.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    A    1xx.xx.xx.1xx
wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    A    1xx.xx.xx.1xx
www.wxxxxxxxxxxxs.de.    300    IN    A    1xx.xx.xx.1xx
```


----------



## florian030 (28. Nov. 2017)

steht dann was in der datenbank? mal davon abgesehen, dass du die paar einträge schneller per hand gemacht hättest.


----------



## gOOvER (28. Nov. 2017)

Das war nur ein Beispiel File, weil da am wenigsten drin war  Ich habe welche mit wesentlich mehr Einträgen  

Datenbank werde ich checken und Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## gOOvER (28. Nov. 2017)

In der Datenbank wird nichts eingetragen.

Kann ich das irgendwie debuggen?


----------



## gOOvER (30. Dez. 2017)

Ist ja gefixt worden, wie ich gesehen habe. Hatte was mit dem fehlenden TLL zu tun.

Mit der 3.1.10 funktioniert es


----------

